# Миостимулятор для укрепления мышц



## Bravo (8 Мар 2014)

Доброго времени суток.
Когда ограничены движения в пояснице, мне кажется, для увеличения тонуса мышц, для укрепления мышечного корсета можно воспользоваться миостимулятором.
Для спины - глубокие мышцы, конечно, не получится стимулировать, но хотя бы на поверхности можно добиться оттока лимфы, уменьшения отечности.
Для живота - т.к. пресс качать проблемно, то можно воздействовать на мышцы пресса, который также играет определенную роль в удержании осанки.
Косые мышцы - по идее, тоже.
Если я не прав, поправьте пожалуйста!
-----------------------
теперь о главном -
КАК ВЫБРАТЬ??
Их куча, цены от 300 рублей до бесконечности..
Какой брать? Какой для каких мышц?
Есть вот такая штука -
*Тренажер Beurer EM10 Back*
якобы специально от болей в спине.. 550 рублей!
Сильно дерьмо?


----------



## SERENA (9 Мар 2014)

*Bravo*, я как раз сейчас тоже озадачилась выбором миостимулятора. Подарок хочу себе сделать полезный на Женский день. Смотрела тоже эту фирму. Но я хочу прибор, где применяются 2 режима:
стимуляция мышц и нейростимуляция (т.е. нервов)
Мне врач -иглорефлексоерапевт дала попользоваться, вот я сейчас использую, очень хорошо помогает, обезболивает. На время правда, но тем не менее чувствую облегчение. Но я в основном использовала режим стимуляции нервов. Фирма Cefar. Посмотрите в инете есть. Хорошая фирма, самы простой аппарат (у меня сейчас в аренде такой) вроде около 3000 руб стоит, если не ошибаюсь. У нас в Швеции чуть подороже.

То, что Вы написали, это похоже только для мышц. Фирма немецкая правда, наверное хорошая вещь.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (9 Мар 2014)

Bravo написал(а):


> якобы специально от болей в спине.. 550 рублей!
> Сильно дерьмо?


Думаю -да)
и не столько судя по цене))вернее цена вообще тут не причем.
у меня миостимулятор Нуга-Бест. (к кровати был как приложение) Сказать что супер-супер -нет конечно) ну покручивает,пощипавает,потрясывает (в зависимости от режима), дешевле и полезнее на мой взгляд руки массажиста и зарядочка. и к похудению у пояса тоже далекое отношение).
Сколько раз им пользовались? ))) раз от разу, чаще ради интереса друзья,родственники))впрочем как и самой кроватью. Вобщем, деньги на ветер). Вывод - *ко всему нужно приложить усилие! хоть к оздоровлению,хоть к моделированию своего тела*. Лежа на кровати или сидя с поясом на диване - получаешь лишь релакс)
да, кстати - наличие металлов в организме - является противопоказанием к подобным стимуляциям.


----------



## Bravo (9 Мар 2014)

Металла нет. 
хочу одевать вечером качать пузо, мышцы спины.
Похудеть с помощью этой технологии задача не стоит.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (9 Мар 2014)

SERENA написал(а):


> Фирма Cefar


Может это медицинский аппарат, а не игрушки на батарейках, которыми кишит инет.
У нас в физиокабинете АЭСТ(в советских поликлиниках вроде такой же был), в зависимости от частоты импульса - расслабляет, обезболивает, стимулирует, а как регулировать (контролировать) частоту у "миопоясов"?
Пока я получала амплипульсы на спинку, рядом женщине стимулировали сгибание -разгибание руки в локтевом суставе. Так у нее был то ли парез,то ли паралич(и все это проводилось под врачебным контролем.


Bravo написал(а):


> хочу одевать вечером качать пузо, мышцы спины.


Враво! Вы такой трудяга! Ежедневно бьете личные рекорды в бассейне. Перед Вашей силой воли и упражнениями Ваш животик сдастся и сдуется) А пояс - самоуспокоение)


----------



## Bravo (9 Мар 2014)

Дело в том, что я и по обжорству бью рекорды!  А живот пусть сдувается - но надо качать пресс... А эффективно качать с поясницей - я так понял, что нереально.


----------



## SERENA (9 Мар 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> кстати - наличие металлов в организме - является противопоказанием к подобным стимуляциям.


У меня металл в голени стоит, так я консультировалась с врачом, он сказал, что на то место, где металл нельзя ставить, а так можно.



Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Может это медицинский аппарат, а не игрушки на батарейках, которыми кишит инет.
> У нас в физиокабинете АЭСТ(в советских поликлиниках вроде такой же был), в зависимости от частоты импульса - расслабляет, обезболивает, стимулирует, а как регулировать (контролировать) частоту у "миопоясов"?
> Пока я получала амплипульсы на спинку, рядом женщине стимулировали сгибание -разгибание руки в локтевом суставе. Так у нее был то ли парез,то ли паралич(и все это проводилось под врачебным контролем.


Да-да, это именно медицинский физио-аппарат, но есть аппараты мини для домашней физиотерапии, их можно приобрести через интернет. А в поликлиниках такой аппарат наз-ся "Амплипульс", Вы правы.
Помогает при слабости мышц, парезах и стимулирует нервные окончания.


----------



## Bravo (9 Мар 2014)

ДДТ, Амплипульс - это как раз оно и есть.. Ритм синкопы там и т.д.
А что для дома? Чтобы через мой жЫр пробило в пузо и мышцы накачало?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2014)

Не есть, вернее есть капусту и свеклу, и заниматься.
И стимулятор можно.


----------



## Bravo (9 Мар 2014)

Опять про похудание! и Вы, дорогой тов. Доктор Ступин туда же. 
Я же написал, что не стоит задача похудеть.
Стоит задача качать мышцы брюшного пресса и спины.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2014)

Так не я жаловался.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (9 Мар 2014)

Bravo написал(а):


> Стоит задача качать мышцы брюшного пресса и спины


Ой, ну миопоясами Вы точно не накачаете) Если от души посмеяться в хорошей компании) и то больше животик накачаешь)))
А так... ответ, наверное, в Вашем вопросе)  "Стоит задача *качать* мышцы.."
Но это такая сила воли нужна...


----------



## SERENA (9 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не есть, вернее есть капусту и свеклу, и заниматься.


Вот это правильно!!! И реально работает причем


Bravo написал(а):


> Ритм синкопы там


А что это? Че-т я не поняла


----------



## Bravo (9 Мар 2014)

Ритм синкопы - программа для стимуляции. Однотактный ток частотой 50 Гц через каждую секунду действия сменяется секундой паузы.


----------



## Елена Кот (20 Мар 2014)

А кто-нибудь слышал об устройстве Армос? "Устройство АРМОС представляет собой специально созданную форму, где в основе лежит принцип массажа  глубоких мышц  спины. Под действием веса собственного тела происходит растягивание околопозвоночных мышц спины. "


----------



## Bravo (20 Мар 2014)

Это ни разу не миостимулятор, а, скорее, доска с двумя выступами...
*Доктор Ступин*, не прокомментируете?
*AIR*, ст*о*ящее устройство?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2014)

Не миостимулятор. 
Применять можно.


----------



## Bravo (20 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не миостимулятор.
> Применять можно.


А польза от него будет? Или вот так пока сложно сказать? По идее, то же, что наложением рук делают - AIR в теме "как работать с мышцами" подобное описывает, но с помощью рук.
Безопасен ли?
Если в теории все ок, могу купить и на себе испытать, на Форуме отпишусь о результатах..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2014)

Полезно все, что не вредно.
Все равно как на мячике лежать, переразгибание.


----------



## Bravo (20 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Полезно все, что не вредно.
> Все равно как на мячике лежать, переразгибание.


Вы как Путин на вопрос ответили..
Так полезно или вредно этим девайсом пользоваться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2014)

Можно.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (21 Мар 2014)

Елена Кот написал(а):


> Под действием веса собственного тела происходит растягивание околопозвоночных мышц спины.


 Хм. ,значит вес должным быть внушительным)детков и стройных худышичек не проймёт)). Трудно придется и слишком тучным((не промнёт мышцы сквозь слои жира. Расстояние между выступами фиксировано- не регулируется на шире и уже , а у позвоночника шейный отдел немного отличается от поясничного. В общем, спины у всех разные, а "доска с двумя выступами" стандартна. Доктор прав, тогда чем мячик отличается от этой доски?!тоже глубоко проминает и разогревает мышцы.


----------



## футболист. (21 Мар 2014)

*Ирина.Спб*,  всех тянет себе что-то растягивать и удлинять вместо того, чтобы просто самому заниматься с собственными мышцами.


----------



## Bravo (21 Мар 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Хм. ,значит вес должным быть внушительным)детков и стройных худышичек не проймёт)). Трудно придется и слишком тучным((не промнёт мышцы сквозь слои жира. Расстояние между выступами фиксировано- не регулируется на шире и уже , а у позвоночника шейный отдел немного отличается от поясничного. В общем, спины у всех разные, а "доска с двумя выступами" стандартна. Доктор прав, тогда чем мячик отличается от этой доски?!тоже глубоко проминает и разогревает мышцы.


Правда, но лишь отчасти. Для слишком легких требуется партнер или выполнять надо будет со стулом, на сайте есть видео. Тучным - не думаю, т.к. жЫр ( как я его ненавижу!!!!!) в основном на бедрах, животе и т.д. На спине его много нет. Выступов две пары, отдельно для шеи (девайс ставится на ребро), отдельно для поясницы (девайс кладется плашмя).
Сама доска из каучука и сильно упругая, но не жесткая.
От мяча отличается жесткостью и длинной шипов.
Она, получается, как бы точечно на мышцы воздействует.
Но что цена завышена - фаХт.


----------



## Елена Кот (21 Мар 2014)

*Bravo*, а Вы отзывов не встречали на эту штуку? Я бы хоть и прикупила. Руки пробовала, иголки пробовала, но, видимо, мне нужен длительный  курс воздействия на мышцы, очень длительный. Вот бы и делала, пока не расслабила их.


----------



## Веронника (24 Дек 2017)

Можно ли использовать миостимулятор тем, у кого ТПФ в спине? Скажите пожалуйста


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Сен 2018)

Пользуюсь массажёром-миостимулятором Omron E4 уже 3 месяца. Хорошо помогает снять боль, напряжение в мышцах.
Грыжу конечно не вылечит. Но улучшить состояние можно.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (19 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Пользуюсь массажёром-миостимулятором Omron E4 уже 3 месяца. Хорошо помогает снять боль, напряжение в мышцах.
> Грыжу конечно не вылечит. Но улучшить состояние можно.


Вспоминается цитата Остапа Бендера из к-ф "12 стульев" - "Вам, Киса, лечиться надо, электричеством" )) На самом деле TENS давно уже применяется, но по моему мнению проработка происходит весьма поверхностная и уступает тому же фонированию. Но как говорится, каждому своё. Если помогает, то это наверное самое главное.


----------

